
Tesla stock plummets after Elon Musk smokes weed on live show - felipemnoa
https://www.nbcnews.com/business/autos/tesla-stock-plummets-after-elon-musk-smokes-weed-live-show-n907476
======
bufferoverflow
Post hoc ergo propter hoc

